# WTB Chris Craft Folding bicycle



## STOUT (Oct 3, 2013)

Looking to buy a Chris Craft Folding Bicycle. They were only made for a few years and I have included a picture of one.. Any help?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2013)

Neat. everybody has to have their name on stuff.....


----------



## 42 sportfish (Feb 13, 2014)

*Chris craft folding cabin boy bike*



STOUT said:


> Looking to buy a Chris Craft Folding Bicycle. They were only made for a few years and I have included a picture of one.. Any help?




Are you still looking for a bike?  I have one in Michigan.


----------



## jaltieri (Jan 29, 2015)

*Chris Craft Cabin Boy Folding Bicycle*



STOUT said:


> Looking to buy a Chris Craft Folding Bicycle. They were only made for a few years and I have included a picture of one.. Any help?




I have one, all original and in excellent condition for sale. Contact me at 502-314-1175 if interested.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...intage-Folding-bicycles&highlight=chris+craft


----------

